# Squadron Leader vs Bald Headed Teacher



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm curious how these two stack up? The 4Noggins site says BHT has a hint of latakia and elsewhere I've seen SL listed as a "light" English (in this case English seems to mean latakia/turkish/oriental blend).

I've got about 4 oz of BHT and find there to be more than just a hint of latakia. I have come into a sizable portion of SL and just tried my first bowl. It seems to have less than BHT and while nice, it didn't really live up to the hype. I know SL has a great reputation here on Puff, so I'm curious how the more experienced pipers view these two blends.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BHT was the first Latakia blend that I ever smoked, and it is what eventually made me like them. It is a mighty fine smoke and is easy to get. Squadron Leader is in a different class IMO. (we know what they say about opinions)
I wish I liked BHT more because it is so easy to get.
Smoke what you like and like what you smoke!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining! I'm more curious about the differences others note. In fact, the SL is really growing on me. I tried it in a small cob this morning and it was quite nice, better than the first few bowls in my MM CG and briar.

So now that I've got a couple of ounces ready for enjoyment now and another 10oz jarred up and stored away, I'm wondering... Do these types of blends change/improve with age?


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I have some SL that is about 18 months old atm and I see quite a lot of crystallization on the leaves and the blend smells and tastes quite different from the fresh stuff I got a couple of months ago. I much prefer the aged stuff. Flavors are more pronounced and it burns better imo.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Both are quite tasty tobaccos.

For a time I had Bald Headed Teacher up near the top of my favorites list. I'm not sure it really belongs up there with SL, Penzance, FM, Escudo, etc. anymore, but it is certainly a good tobacco. I believe it is VA, burley, and a little latakia tobaccos.

My first impression of SL was that it was good tobacco, but certainly not worth the hype. It is a good mild English- you can tell the latakia is there, but it doesn't knock you over. There is definitely a time for such tobaccos. I would have even gone so far to say it is a _very_ good tobacco, but I didn't think it was good enough to justify constantly being on the lookout to score some of this very hard to get tobacco during one of the short windows it was available. There are too many good and easy to find mild English blends that are as good or almost as good. Well, then I smoked it more, and more, and now...I *love* Squadron Leader and it is up there with some of my favorite tobaccos. Unfortunately, I came to that conclusion just after the last batch disappeared from the "shelves" of all the online retailers.

Keep smoking it, my prediction is that, like me, the more you smoke SL the more you will appreciate it.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting comparison, Jon. According to Zfog, SG SL is one of the classic baccy of old and its components are of the best quality, all the time. BHT lacks of continuity sometimes.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have switched off of Latakia all together. Here is a quote from G.L. Pease " Latakia loses its edge, and becomes much softer after some years, so if the blend depends on that intense, smoky spice for it's character, it's not a good candidate for long aging. But, if there is good structure underneath the Latakia, even though the blend will transform into something different, something less pungent, it'll still have the potential to deliver an amazing smoking experience."

I am aging all of my SL for 3 yrs then I will try it. I am really hoping I get the less pungent effect. Some of my other Latakia blends are going to have to wait 5yrs.  ymmv


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Scotch, I have smoked a couple of 20 years old tins of SL and the result was stunning, in fact the Latakia taste was softened but the total result worth the purchase.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! 20 yrs is some serious age. I am not sure I can wait that long but maybe I will tuck a jar away. Thanks for the info.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Troutman22 said:


> WOW! 20 yrs is some serious age. I am not sure I can wait that long but maybe I will tuck a jar away. Thanks for the info.


Me neither... I use to buy this vintage tins online...


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> Interesting comparison, Jon. According to Zfog, SG SL is one of the classic baccy of old and its components are of the best quality, all the time. BHT lacks of continuity sometimes.


Interesting note on the continuity of BHT. Do you mean consistency? I ask because the amount of latakia surprised me. It has more than the "hint" mentioned in the description. It is less than the GLP Westminster I've tried, but at least as strong as my SL. I've been wondering if the batch I received was unusual in that regard... The Lane HGL has what I would call a hint of latakia (you really have to search for it).

SL is only the 4th blend I've tried with any significant amount of Latakia and BHT was my third, hence the comparison.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Stonedog said:


> Interesting note on the continuity of BHT. Do you mean consistency? I ask because the amount of latakia surprised me. It has more than the "hint" mentioned in the description. It is less than the GLP Westminster I've tried, but at least as strong as my SL. I've been wondering if the batch I received was unusual in that regard... The Lane HGL has what I would call a hint of latakia (you really have to search for it).
> 
> SL is only the 4th blend I've tried with any significant amount of Latakia and BHT was my third, hence the comparison.


Plz forgive my english, I meant that BHT hasn't the same taste all the time, I bought it more than four times and it tastes slightly different in each purchase.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

italiansmoker said:


> Plz forgive my english, I meant that BHT hasn't the same taste all the time, I bought it more than four times and it tastes slightly different in each purchase.


This would confirm my suspicion then, thank you for explaining.

And, your English is better than mine!


----------

